# What is your favourite Apple product?



## julguribye (Dec 30, 2001)

What is your favourite product made by Apple of all times? A friend asked me this and got me to think. I don't think about preformance and clock speed. Rather the cutest, most good looking, and most lovely. Many of you will certanly answer the any transparent plasic relased since 1998. But I think the old 68K All-In-One macs (like the Macintosh Classic) were cute too! My favourite in Apples product line right now is the quicksilver design, I think it was cooler than the old G4 that I have...What about you?


----------



## kenny (Dec 30, 2001)

No contest... it's gotta be my Newton (2K). I carry a Palm with me now (gotta be able to sync with modern software), and I miss my Newton every day. But I do still have it, so I can take trips down memory lane and remember a time when the word "innovation" actually meant something. (*sigh*)

Runners up would be the iPod, and the latest iBook, and of course, the Apple][ - the machine that started all this...


----------



## julguribye (Dec 30, 2001)

The Newton was cool


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Dec 30, 2001)

what ever happend to the eMate? heh


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 30, 2001)

APPLE NEWTON 2100 ALL THE WAY 
Its not just cool -- its fully functional


----------



## edX (Dec 31, 2001)

the cool stickers that now come free with the computer


----------



## adambyte (Dec 31, 2001)

I was completely smitten with the "Blackbird" PowerBook 500 series... they were so ahead-of-their time in terms of design.... so curvy...


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 31, 2001)

Quicktime


----------



## themacko (Dec 31, 2001)

The iBook 500.  I wouldn't have even concidered an Apple if this thing wasn't so cool.


----------



## mrfluffy (Dec 31, 2001)

my first mac, quadra 700, 25Mhz, 20MB RAM and a huge 230MB hard drive (that was when PCs were at 500Mhz, and i still came top of the class). pure class, saved me from the school wintels, without it I'd currently be on the phone to tech support at M$.


----------



## ScottW (Dec 31, 2001)

I always enjoyed the DUO Powerbooks. They were nice. I think Apple should use this type of concept with a flatpanel iMac, because that is what it will be, a laptop. Making it DUO would give it the portability of a lap top, yet the features you need and ports, expansion of a desktop.

But, in all honesty, I think the best product by Apple was the Apple IIGS, in it's day. It was my first computer system... and too this day, I still enjoyed the music ability it had, it was a great system.

Admin


----------



## julguribye (Jan 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *the cool stickers that now come free with the computer *



They are cool, but I had problems to try to find a place to put them Any ideas? (hmm maybe on my grey Belinea box screen?)


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 26, 2005)

Can't pick one only ...
- Newton, for what it caused to happen in my personal life.
- Powerbook, can't live without
- iPods .. got three, use all of them
- iSight .. when your loved ones are far far away, at least you can see them
- XServes and XServe RAIDs
- Airport Express 
- Softwarewise: iChat (for work), iTunes, ...


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 26, 2005)

OS X Tiger.

Kap


----------



## Pengu (Feb 26, 2005)

im pretty stoked with this G5 im sitting in front of.. but im even more stoked with the LCD next to it 

although. don't forget that apple has been innovating recently, with simple things..

i bought my (current) server machine in september 2000. i bought it with the "bottom" model screen, the 17" ADC Studio Display CRT.

Let's think.. Who has USB ports on their monitors in 1999? No one. Who had firewire ports in 1999? No one. Who had DVD-ROM and DVD-RAM drives? no one. Who had gigabit ethernet? No one. Even today, (well. last year, work is buying all LCDs now) the NEW CRTs coming in from IBM don't compare in quality. And they are STILL as round as a frickin' tennis ball!

So. My favourite product of all time, from apple, is the creative process SJ started.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2005)

Quadra 650, Power Mac G5, and Mac mini


----------



## delsoljb32 (Feb 27, 2005)

hmm, tough choice, either my PB which I am more and more pleased with each day, or my new toy, the Shuffle, which I recently turned into my cheap (and space saving) MP3-to-car solution. Now Ive got a variety of music to listen to on the road, and no worries about batteries, chargers, COMMERCIALS!!!!!!!, or other hassles!  Just got back today from a 2 hr car trip and listened to it the whole way there and back, awesome.


----------



## chornbe (Feb 27, 2005)

adambyte said:
			
		

> I was completely smitten with the "Blackbird" PowerBook 500 series... they were so ahead-of-their time in terms of design.... so curvy...



And an absolute bear to work on. I don't miss my hardware days 

For me it's this iBook. So clean. So elegant. So... simple. Compare it to the other PC-based laptops out there and it looks... I dunno. The rather esoteric designs coming from HP and Toshiba these days are just, well... weird. 

But, my iBook... It's just so... nice.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 2, 2005)

for me the first mac, my G4 etc, i have yet to own an ipod...

how about the Pippin system?? muahahahha


----------



## Convert (Mar 2, 2005)

Chornbe, I see what you mean, my Powerbook is lovely. And, it's not just on the surface, so to speak. Whenever I see a PC laptop that looks OK, I look at the bottom of it, and it's awful, all bumpy, the rubber feet are in odd places, some parts stick out, it's not that level. But the Powerbook is beautiful, it's simple, no change in surface on the bottom, and the rubber feet are ok, except I am missing one.


----------



## TimR (Mar 2, 2005)

I like the orignal macintosh, and the mac mini is cute as a button. I must say though that after walking trhough your average computer store with the towers they have, I come home and am once again impressed with the smooth elegance of my Quicksilver. It just looks so smooth, flowing and shiny compared to the wierd looking rough textured pc cases.

Just wish I could stuff a G5 in there, not really a fan of the big G5 towers...

later
Tim


----------



## Robn Kester (Mar 8, 2005)

Hmm... Hard question with so many answers. if I were to pick 1, it would probably be the Mac OS in general. It was always my fave, and why I kept buying macs over and over.

Runners up... my ipod, my mac mini, quicktime and my old imagewriter. i always loved that pinfeed stuff!


----------



## chornbe (Mar 8, 2005)

I recently joined the iPod revolution. Got myself a closeout original mini 4gb for $179. 

I never thought I'd be so "into" a portable music player. I've had a few over the years. In fact, I carried around a Rio Volt MP3 cd player for about 3 years or so. But... I just don't understand exactly *what* is so... cool; useful; friendly; sexy; unique; (pick one) about the iPods, but it's definitely one of those rare products - once you have one there's no going back.

I've already gotten an iTrip, I'm looking at remotes (for when I'm on the motorcycle) and for RF/Bluetooth headphones (for when I'm at home and/or the office). It's a little bit of a life-changing product.

Really.

I'd still give it up before the iBook, tho', so I guess that remains my favorite.


----------



## Durbrow (Mar 9, 2005)

Steve Jobs. Especially in his black tutleneck and beltless jeans


----------



## Qion (Mar 9, 2005)

I gotta say the iMac G5- I can't believe this one wasn't more mentioned- I think it gets looked down on because it's not quite as fast as it's older brother the G5 tower, but I think that it is an incredible design. I mean, what other computer company can fit a 64 bit processor, a totally serparate GPU, a jem of a screen, all of the ports, a mic, and the best system out there into something more compact than a regular pc screen? It is really at an apex of innovation in the computer market.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Mar 9, 2005)

Qion said:
			
		

> I gotta say the iMac G5- I can't believe this one wasn't more mentioned- I think it gets looked down on because it's not quite as fast as it's older brother the G5 tower, but I think that it is an incredible design. I mean, what other computer company can fit a 64 bit processor, a totally serparate GPU, a jem of a screen, all of the ports, a mic, and the best system out there into something more compact than a regular pc screen? It is really at an apex of innovation in the computer market.


My favourite would have been the 23" dual G5 iMac, but it doesn't exist yet. 

Kap


----------



## Qion (Mar 9, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> My favourite would have been the 23" dual G5 iMac, but it doesn't exist yet.
> 
> Kap



Funny, funny ;-)


----------



## pds (Mar 11, 2005)

I would agree that it's the OS - since system 6 when I started using them.

Funny thing about the hardware is that, while it is great, there's always some little thing missing. eg My 1400 was sleek and fine, but the top RAM limit was just a smidge too low. The DVD iMac was fabulous, so why the 11 gig HD? It was for doing movies. I really loved my clamshell (especially after putting in a 30 gig hd) the easiest machine ever for typing, but the VRAM was just a tad short of being inadequate. I don't need FM in my iPod, but voice recording would really rock! And I wouldn't begin to contemplate running the mini without a serious RAM upgrade.

Still, it's the stuff that runs the OS, so we put up with it - no real problem, but it's part of why PC folks complain. (Of course the other reason is that they are small minded AR jerks, but that may be flame bait  )


----------



## Gig' (Mar 11, 2005)

My 1st Mac the SE30 and its FPU. I've kept it eventhough it's dead :-(

Runners up :

Imac G5 17" especially since I changed the power supply !
Airport Express
The cube that can be turned into something fun :http://home.comcast.net/~jleblanc77/cube/ and the MacMini

On the soft side : OSX, iTunes, Mail and iChat


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Did I chime in ? 
Well here are my top 3 products:

1) Newton 2100 (own it)
2) 30" flat panet  (want it)
3) iPod (use it)


----------

